# How long on average before RSPCA react on a call?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

In your experience, knowledge? I am really very concerned about an animal. I am not sure what else to do or go to other than ring and explain to the RSPCA which I have done so. They were very kind and nice. I hope I remembered to tell them everything. Its just a very upsetting situation and I was wondering if the RSPCA would respond to a call typically the next day? Within a week? Etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

I've found that they have reacted within 24 hours if they are going too.
I have only reported farm animals though


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

the only time i reported an animal they came out the same day but that was the sspca so can`t be sure


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay thanks guys


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

If you feel it needs sorting assap then if they don't react in the next 24/48 hours call back?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

ParkNBark said:


> If you feel it needs sorting assap then if they don't react in the next 24/48 hours call back?


Yes I will do


----------



## Skyelacey (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, usually 24-48 hours depending on the urgency of cases. We had to report our old neighbour as they had twostaffies, lovely dogs they were left outside in all weather 24 hours a day, they would howl at night and were having to walk and sleep in their own mess as they were confined to a metre wide by 3 metre area. It was ashame i fed them some of our dog food through the fence and bless her she nearly took my fingers off lol. Anyway they came out within 48 hours and spoke to the owners who later on got rid of one of the dogs, though i believe that they should both have been removed from them as they had moved in about 9 months and been through about 6-7 dogs, ridiculous!

I hope they come out quickly and solve whatevers going on.

Good luck.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

If there are any kids in the house make a report to social services and they'll kick the RSPCA since animal abuse/domestic violence are closely linked.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Tell them there will be a TV crew there and they'll be there within seconds! Cynical? Moi?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

fluffosaur said:


> If there are any kids in the house make a report to social services and they'll kick the RSPCA since animal abuse/domestic violence are closely linked.


Yep very sad when young children are around this to and possibly picking up on it and thinking it's the norm way to behave towards animals or in general.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fi118 said:


> Yep very sad when young children are around this to and possibly picking up on it and thinking it's the norm way to behave towards animals or in general.


Depends on where you live, I reckon - I reported teenagers deliberately abusing myself & my dog over a period of 2 years every time I walked down the road.... and the police just said "walk the dog elsewhere" and "Go out at 6am when the kids aren't about". Well sorry - but I am not able to completely turn my life around to suit the abusers, to that degree, when it's the teenagers who are in the wrong. And my dog needs more than one walk a day.

Especially not easy as the abuse happened a few times right outside my house, before I'd even got out my front gate, and in several places at random times within a mike radius, on a daily and sometimes 3xtimes daily. Even once at 10.30 pm in a howling gale & storm in darkness and torrential rain, and another time when I took him out at 1.30am. At those random times you really don't feel safe at all.


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

A lot of people I know have reported cruelty in puppy farms and commercial breeders and the RSPCA DONT go out, ever!


----------



## Molski (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok , my mum, up to last year worked for the RSPCA for a period of around 10years and depending on each case and the severity of each case there would be a different response time , it ranged between instant - 48hrs . The area my mum was involved with never ignored any report of animal cruelty etc . NEVER !


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really hope they do come out this time or I will just have to keep trying. I thought their policy was to at least attend all call outs.


----------



## Plabebob (Nov 30, 2009)

Danielle P said:


> A lot of people I know have reported cruelty in puppy farms and commercial breeders and the RSPCA DONT go out, ever!


Yep that's my experience. I called repeatedly about the dog on the balcony over about 3 months - no one came, no one rang me, nothing. In the end I wrote to my MP


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it has been 24 hours now and does not appear that anyone has been around as situation seems to be to be the same. Give it until tomorrow evening and make another cal, although was hoping it would get sorted today as very concerned


----------

